
Skin-like biosensor system for noninvasive blood glucose monitoring - troydavis
http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/3/12/e1701629.full
======
troydavis
Photo of the sensor patch and comparisons to other testing methods:
[http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/advances/3/12/e170162...](http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/advances/3/12/e1701629/F4.large.jpg)

